# Behr Premium or Valspar?



## MarkJames

Any thoughts on Behr flat enamel? Seems to be one of their good ones, though they are not pushing it. If I'm on a tight budget I use that stuff and Promar 200 for trim.

I just did a few rooms with the SW stuff that's one step down from their top of the line (as I recall, correct me if I'm wrong). Emerald, maybe? It was fine, but not outstanding. But is sure was expensive. Sheez.


----------



## pinturachica

MarkJames said:


> Any thoughts on Behr flat enamel? Seems to be one of their good ones, though they are not pushing it. If I'm on a tight budget I use that stuff and Promar 200 for trim.
> 
> I just did a few rooms with the SW stuff that's one step down from their top of the line. (Emerald, maybe?) It was fine, but not outstanding.


Behr flat enamel is a halfway decent choice when the budget is a concern, it performs ok when your color is similar to what you're covering but there are other things that pro painters should consider, like richness of tone, coverage etc. I don't like to get into "designer" conversations very much but its tough to avoid since the entire country has been saturated with hgtv and diy network fantasy. You would think with as much as people believe that crap, they might learn a thing or two about what kinds of things they want for their homes, but...and don't even get me started on that guy that wants to "take 10 grand out of your contractors hand" I ever meet that guy I may need bail money


----------



## profinish

Home owner picked up some Valspar primer fo some new rock I hung.
The cheapest **** you can get $10 a gallon at Lowes FastHide.
Sprayed and back rolled I was really shocked how well it coverd I would never buy it but wow coverage surprised me.


----------



## Jdub2083

I sub out my painting on jobs, but I am constantly painting things at my house. I use Behr and haven't had any issues at all. Plus my pro desk contact gave me a rewards number that gets me 20% all paint at HD. I make and paint a lot of furniture, painted my aluminum siding with it last summer, and have used it in every room in my house. 

I can't recall using Valspar other than some concrete stain I used on the hearth in my house and I was impressed at how well it worked too.


----------



## MarkJames

Jdub2083 said:


> I sub out my painting on jobs, but I am constantly painting things at my house. I use Behr and haven't had any issues at all. Plus my pro desk contact gave me a rewards number that gets me 20% all paint at HD. I make and paint a lot of furniture, painted my aluminum siding with it last summer, and have used it in every room in my house.
> 
> I can't recall using Valspar other than some concrete stain I used on the hearth in my house and I was impressed at how well it worked too.


20% pro rewards? I thought the 5% was all they offered.


----------



## Jdub2083

MarkJames said:


> 20% pro rewards? I thought the 5% was all they offered.


The more you buy the bigger the discount. It tops out at 20%. It's another contractor's number, but it helps keep him at the level to get the discount and gives me 20% off so it's a win win.


----------



## We Fix Houses

Valspar has been good to me. Premium and contractor grade. I can't handle SW pricing schemes anymore. 

I used Behr customer provided a while back. It dried so fast it was very difficult to use. Made me start to carry XIM with me to all paint jobs. 

I used a qt recently of the paint / primer and it covered extremely well.


----------



## AkronPainters

Old post, but I'd say for premium paint Valspar winds hands down when I'm painting. But hey that's just my two cents on an old post haha.

Akron Painting Company
Commercial Painter


----------



## hdavis

One link to your company in a post isn't enough, you have to have two and revive old threads?


----------



## Jdh60462

With paint you really get what you pay for I just recently did a job where the home owners got the paint and it was valspar and it didnt cover for crap so it took twice as long and twice as much paint as Benjamin Moore wouldve taken. I will never use it on another job


----------



## TheFlooringGirl

We are not big fans of Behr and have found the paint thinner/doesn't cover as well. We generally use Sherwin Williams (or Benjamin Moore). We have found that the "top of the line Behr" is lower quality than the lower end Sherwin Williams.


----------



## DiaperRiot

I mean, between the 2 you suggested, I'd go with Valspar. But I only work with Sherwin Williams or PPG products these days.


----------

